# Free puppies



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

They are my puppies.

Trying to give them away.

Help me out.

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?p=257680#post257680


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

oh thoes are nice if i had the time and space i would take them both and make them my hunting/faimly dogs.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Dude, Penelope is CUTE!!!! I totally have the space for her (0.7 acre fenced-in yard) and 2 young mutts (neutered) that would love the extra playmate. 

My wife would absolutely kill me if I brought home another dog...especially since we are expecting baby #4 in 8 months. BUT, for a pup that cute, I'd take the heat if you were in a real pinch to re-home her. However, this $3-4 gas would be the limiting factor...plus the LONG drive from Liberty.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Who's the dad, Pontouffe?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Well giving away the puppies has been quite the experience. 

Yes those are Pantoufle's puppies, and yes they have a unique look to them. If you saw them live it will be "game over" - you fall in love with the eyes, the ears, the fat paws. But people are people and one needs to be very careful with... I don't even know what any more.

The story in a nutshell - gave away all 3 puppies in 1 day. To people that appeared just fine to be dog owners. Next day rolls in and one puppy is returned to me because "it would not stop whining". That is not bad excuse, trust me. Not at all. I'd take that stupid excuse any day. With a smile. The second puppy is what had me getting dizzy with worry.

Mexican girl text messages me about 12 times. How much she wants the puppy etc. Leaves work at 3PM, drives 1-1/2 hours to get to my place. Tiny car, 3 kids in it, girl + her mother. Car was sagging under their weight. Tells me she works at a dry cleaners, has a steady job, wants puppy for kids. Writes her address and home phone number. We talk about visiting in about a week. What would you think?

Few hours later texts me that she has to change her phone number and will text me the new one shortly. The End. A restless night that is. Hoping for the day to bring... something.

Day comes and says that the address she wrote with no hesitation in her hand motions is fake. House phone number belongs to a Dallas guy and is his cell. Guy tells me "What? Your puppy? She screwed you over man..." I harbour some stubborn hope things will be fine, it's all my imagination, bla bla...

I don't know what happened. She lied to me about everything. I told her a million times - "If anything, just call, I take the puppy back, no problem. Even 5 years from now." My wife says girl came to scope the house for a robbery. Thank goodness I had her only in the garage with all my nasty work clothes scattered all over, stinky trash bin, hounds from hell barking form the inside of the house, and the neighbour barging in asking "What's goin' on here?".

But as you know me I'm lucky. I like to think that the secret good things I do give me good Karma. God makes it balanced in other words.

Guy calls me out of the blue. Says "I think I have your puppy". My eyes roll in my head. I can't believe what I'm hearing. 3 hours after girl drove off she's on Craiglist posting she needs to get rid of the puppy or it goes to the pound. Got $20 from the guy. Guy had called me before but I had told him the puppy was gone. He had seen the pictures and when he got the similar looking puppy he went on the internet and compared with the pictures. Just wanted to know if she had Parvo shots because he lost a dog to Parvo recently. Today I drove my head off just to make sure that's my puppy and she's in good hands.

Now I know a great guy from a tiny Texas town. I saw how my puppy loved him after only 1 night at his house. I like to think that such people are angels. "You are weird" you may say but you see, after several years of battling distrust in people I had just started to heal. Thanks to some wonderful folk I know through this hobby + my church. This trick this girl pulled on me could have had me really, really hurt all over again. Thrown me back into distrust, this time probably as a final state of mind. 

I guess it's more clearer to you now why I think somethimes some folk are angels. ...Or sometimes cause deep damage without knowing it.

--Nikolay


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Niko, I'm so glad this turned out well. The thought of that sweet puppy being ransomed on Craig's List makes me ill.


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

I’m a big believer in Karma and also “what goes around comes around.” You must have done some very good things in your life that helped that puppy finally reach its good family. Sometimes it just takes awhile to reap the rewards. I’m sure more will come.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I am so glad that things turned out well. I have had to find homes for a few dogs in the last few years. Some puppies due to an unplanned pregnancy like your dog. I ran an add in the Fort Worth Star Telegram and sold them for $50 each in an effort to weed out people like the woman that took your dog. We screened people before they came to pick up the puppies, asking them if they had a fenced yard, etc. We also told them that if they wanted to return the puppies at any time we would take them back and refund their money. My husband let a woman take a puppy while I was at work who lived in an apartment, I was upset when he told me but she returned the puppy the next day. I felt like they all eventually went to good homes. 

Another experience I had was with a 4 or 5 month old mixed breed puppy that appeared on our front porch one evening. We could not keep him because he would not stay in our yard. I ran a "free to good home" ad in the Thrifty Nickel. A nice lady came and took him saying she was looking for a dog for her kids, we told her to return him if it did not work out. I called to check on him the next day, I don't remember why but she sounded kind of strange. The next day while I was at work she called my husband and told him she was returning the puppy because she didn't think I was going to leave her alone? Her boyfriend brought the puppy back to us and told us that she had also picked up two free poodle puppies the same day she got ours, the other two puppies were much younger and smaller and our puppy was too rough for them. I have no idea what this crazy woman was thinking. A couple of weeks later a young woman and her three young sons came and got the puppy, she called me about a month later to confirm what shots the puppy had because she was taking him to a low cost clinic the next day. I asked her if they were happy with him and she assured me they were.

What I learned from all of this is that if I ever have to place another ad to find a home for a puppy I will ask at least $50 for it in order to weed out all of the stupid compulsive crazy people who want something because it is free without thinking about the consequences.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep i've been throw it, too.. i remember when are fence had some holes in it. dog got out.. free puppies to good home. had some weird people show up.
we ended up with 5 dogs. because of dishonest/weird/crazy people. (mom, daughter,and 3 sons).. then one day the daughter got out.).....

was going to go on craigslist free puppies to good homes only.. nope been throw the weird dishonest ones before... i ended up taking them to pet smart where they where adopted out for $75.00 each to good familys... one family bought two puppies, two crates, 2 water bowls, a whole bunch of toys, etc...

nikolay you did right putting a ad on here. what I like to do is ask friends, and friends of friends/ and family first.

you never know about people. my puppy was a reasuce... the people i got it from found it with it's with it's brothers and sisters in a box on the side of the road... the one i got first when to a man they said well dressed pulled up in a new bmw turned out to be a drug dealer.. they got it back I show up in a skateboard t shirt with small holes in it. flip flops and my mothers old broken down car. that she didn't drive when she got a new car. they looked at me and said oh no not a nother one... I gave it the best home it could have, and they where real happy to see it have a good home... I got photos of the american terrier mix in it's crate with my 8 year old in the crate with him, and my nephew using him as a pillow... 

just shows there is still good people out there. good to see a pup finely got another good home.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That's wonderful that the puppies got adopted and the wierdo girl didn't cause any harm. I tried really hard last night to convince my wife that Penelope was for us, even had my 6-yr-old daughter turn on the tears. But, it came down to an ultimatum...we can have a puppy if I ditch the aquarium. 

Anyway, I'm glad they all found good homes.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Niko, there is always evil. But God does protect. Sometimes we don't see how right at first. Amazing that you were able to find out the end of the story so you would have peace. That really was a miracle!


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

There seem to be quite a few people stalking craigs list trying to pick up free (or really cheap) animals only to turn right around and resell them for a profit. And they all have a good story...I fell victim to that scam with the Bengal we had. These people convinced a rescue group to let them try her out promising that they would pay the adoption fee if they kept her. Within 2 weeks they sold her to me for a lot more than the adoption fee would have been. They had the most believable story that I never even questioned that they weren't telling the truth. It took a while for me to catch on but when I did, and the rescue group threatened them with a court date, the losers finally at least paid the donation. However, they still made a pretty good profit from it all...jerks! 

I think that this activity has gotten worse with the economy tanking. There are the Craigslist self-appointed police that will eventually catch on to a particular person and call them out, so thanks to their diligence some of these theives have been outted.

I'm glad that she ended up in a great home in the long run and that you were made aware of what happened...that's what counts!

Kathy


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Round two of this drama:

Today I was lucky again.

For about a week I talked on the phone with a couple that got one of my puppies. "How's the puppy?", "Is it bothering you in any way?", "Does it cry too much, mess up the house, etc.. I'd take it back any time, just call". The last 4 days I started to detect some weird undertones in their nice responses. Something too sugary-sweet I guess.

So I promptly lose my sleep because I'm the only person in the world that would do something like that over a puppy.

I expected to hear the ultimate lie at some point. The easiest cop out - "The puppy ran away...". And this morning I got it!

So, I talk to a few neigbours of the couple. I find out they indeed walked the puppy and all but 3 days after they got it they were looking for it saying it ran away. When asked if they will check out the local dog pound they said "No". I also got a whispered friendly opinion that "I wouldn't give a dog to these people..."

I step back from the abyss of human depravity which I was given a glimpse of for a second time in the last 7 days. And I head to the pound. It's only 3 miles away but they never bothered! 3 miles is a short distance, but it's enough for me to form a view about something. See if you agree:

"People that look flaky are indeed flaky. Avoid them."

I now belong to a group of horrible, prejudiced, people. They dislike tatoos and rock and roll attire. It maybe ok at 16. Maybe 20. Definitely not when you are 40. All people that I've personally known to be that way in their 30's and 40's are flakes. Putting it mildly, mind you.

My car radio started playing some "rebellious" rock music. Give me a break. The world "loser" came to mind (and I hate that word, trust me). I turned it off. Don't think I will listen to crap like that ever again. It amounts to grampa in spandex pants jumping on a stage. Tell me I'm wrong:









Here, folk! I'm prejudiced now and I don't see a way to get over it.

Pretty loopy from emotions I walk into the pound. Here's where the miracle happens. Although, as I hinted before, I'm not just "lucky". You be the judge:

First, very first, puppy I lay eyes on is mine.

$52 later we are driving home. This is the happiest, sweetest puppy you will ever see. My wife says "Game over, no more weirdos, she stays with us."










--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

OH!!!! Bless her little heart! SO glad you found her. Yes, it's not luck!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what are you trying to say, I have tattoos. glad to hear you found the puppy...


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I'm so glad that you found him!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> what are you trying to say, I have tattoos. glad to hear you found the puppy...


I'm saying that I'm now prejudiced toward people that act immature. I suspect for someone that's a horrible mindset to have, intollerant, hostile, and all.

My issue has been that I've been "nice" to too many people and gave them credit liberally. For many people "nice" is the same as "stupid" or "easily fooled". I clearly see who's in front of me but my choice was always to give people credit. Well, the Bulgarian Bank is closed now. Economic downturn...

Here's a moment of this drama that I didn't mention:

I met these aging rock'n'roll folk in front of a big grocery store near by. First impression - dilapidated car, open windows (no A/C)... I intentionally overlooked all that. We were standing near the entrance of the store. My area has a high density of SUV type stay-home moms. Middle-upper class folk that is. The kind of people that certainly do not feel good about tatoos, black fingernail polish, piercings, and black attire at the age of 40. One of them went out of her way, came close and asked intently "Is everything ok?". "Yes" I said. She asked again, keeping her eyes on me. I said the same thing again.

The rock'n'roll couple looked like they chewed on something bitter. They were basically told they look out of place here and not in a good way. I joked that the woman must have overheard my accent. Couple was quiet all of a sudden. Guy silently looked after the woman that was now walking into the store. The tatoo on the back of his shaved head read "Forsaken". At this moment I made my mistake. I thought "If I judge these folk like this woman did I'm not better than her - judgemental and prejudiced.". You know the rest of the story - I issued a credit.

Who's right, who's wrong, Joey?

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I was understanding completelly... I was teasing and being sarcastic... "with the what are you trying to say, I have tattoos." 

you did the right thing to judge every one judges... just like the story of my puppy couple gave it to a black man with a bmw turned out to be a drug dealer who would of done who knows what with it "because it's a american terrier mix, aka grr hate this word "pitbull".... and some how they got it back... I at the time didn't have my scion, i went to them in my moms old ford, that she didn't drive any more when she got a new ford. it was summer time sleeves rolled up windows down, car falling apart. showing tattoos and had it on 102.1 


I'm 29 with half a sleeve of automotive related stuff.. and i have to roll down my windows in my car because i have a ac leak.. but I'm not all bag your head....... 

I find it funny that some people once they get past 35 or 40 or more want to still bang your head heavy metal will drive you made...

all I can say is there is a differents in looking abnormal and being thrown off.

I judge too, and sometimes it's in the wrong... but when so much stuff has happen to me or other people what do i do, what do the other people do?

people even judge me... what do you do when you see half a sleeve on a guy with the windows roll down and a american terrier mix(pit) in the passanger seat? most get scared... then it all handy dandy... when I'm in a button up shirt, and hi how you doing " other person i'm doing good is that a pitbull, no it's an american terrier mix. smile beatiful dog thanks.... then i smile and just go in my head. " silly people i just told you it was a pit. 

all can say is we shouldn't judge but judge even to be safe and sort the good from the bad people...


----------

